

Tell HN: Rochester, NY Hackers - Unite! - wooby
http://www.meetup.com/Rochester-Hackers/

======
wooby
Hi everyone, I was cruising around looking for a hacker oriented club or group
in Rochester, NY or Western NY and didn't find anything... so I made a meetup
group. We'll be tentatively meeting on either the RIT campus (if I can swing
it) or the Penfield Panera (Panorama Plaza). I've got a Scala
presentation/workshop planned, but I'm more than open to anything else anyone
would want to share. Thanks for getting the word out.

~~~
agnokapathetic
Im a student at the UofR and would love to attend, unfortunately I fly back
the 28th! If you guys host a meetup next month, I'll definitely try to make
it.

~~~
wooby
Cool, you should join the group anyways and then you'll get notified when the
next meetup goes down. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
agnokapathetic
Way ahead of you. Have you seen the Rochester Python meetup?
<http://www.meetup.com/pythonistas/>

~~~
wooby
Yeah, I saw that... I think I met a handful of members at the most recent RIT
Barcamp. Awesome guys, but I wanted to test the waters for interest in a group
that's language and platform agnostic and has the entrepreneur/startup angle.

------
tomkinstinch
This a shameful plug, but for those who are associated with the RIT community
--or have a desire to be--the RIT Student Maker Club is starting up again this
fall: <http://www.makeclub.org/> . Make Club is a young group, but it is
trying to mix aspects of Make magazine, dorkbot, barcamp, and a hackerspace
workshop.

This upcoming quarter we will have meetings in the "Center for Student
Innovation," at the RIT campus on Fridays from 7-9PM. Members of the RIT
community and respectful outsiders are welcome.

Beginning this quarter, we will align ourselves to support the Rochester-area
bicycling and lightweight vehicle ecology. (See a clickable mindmap from RIT
professor Jon Schull here:
[http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/602488/RochesterBikeEcology.pdf#t...](http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/602488/RochesterBikeEcology.pdf#toolbar=0&navpanes=0&scrollbar=0%22)
) Plans are in motion for radical new vehicle designs, electronic
instrumentation to track efficiency, and good ol' DIY projects (LED
headlights, etc.).

------
bdmac97
What about Rochester, MN hackers?!?! :-)

~~~
wooby
Swing by, it will be worth the drive :)

------
qrush
Sounds awesome, I'm in once RIT is back in session.

